# If you want the BEST customer services in the seed biz? Crop King seeds.



## 000StankDank000

This is a Canadian Seedbank and I can't believe the customer service it has. I was able to chat with a Custumer service Rep and within 3 hours the Owner called me. 
This place is great for someone looking to buy seeds for the first time. They guarantee a 90% Germ rate. 

I am about to do a run of this gear in the future and I'm gonna run the Autos outside so I can not speak on quality or personal germ rates but if the Custumer service is anything like the beans then I'm in for a real Treat.
So if you wanna take the worry out of your seed buying then I'd go with crop king great prices and amazing Custumer service.

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1430864360.649436.jpg


I will be running the white cookies.  White widow X Girl Scout cookies and Rolex .
I will be sprouting the 10 Auto beans Northern lights and ?


----------



## Rosebud

Good to know. I love the super silver haze but have yet to grow it. 

Those seeds on top look as big as almonds.. must be the angle...


----------



## 000StankDank000

The giant looking beans are Auto's Rose. The rest of the gear looks nice and mature. It will be awhile till I get to pop some probably start the auto's Tommorow for my outdoor grow. I'm sending my dad a pack of 5 auto revolver and I'm gonna do the 10 Northern lights OD.


----------



## Rosebud

Are the NL femed?  I will be anxious to see what you think of the NL.


----------



## 000StankDank000

Even worse then Fem Auto rose. That's why they are going outdoors in my Hinden plot


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

000StankDank000 said:


> They guarantee a 90% Germ rate.


 
That's funny right there...  so what happens if you don't get 90% germ rate??  and for how long does this guarantee stay in effect??


----------



## 000StankDank000

If you follow the instructions and your not satisfied you get them replaced.

My buddy fudged up some and got some mailed out to him within 4 days. Didn't have good germ rates wasn't satisfied .

The gaureentee is always in effect till you abuse it.


----------



## 000StankDank000

I got 10 in water will post about my germ rate.


----------



## greyghost

Green moyo on your grow. My experience with Crop King has not been so great  I can't speak about there consumer service but didn't have much luck with seeds. They are well known for sending more seeds then what you order my purchase was no different, I purchased  5 Dark Angel seeds and received 8 right of the bat I lost one =(   now and again I sill look for it, maybe the vacuum. Any way I only needed 4 to pop and out of 7 that's what I got the seeds look small almost white and ematur. Still yours look great and I'm very interested in Morphies the description sounds great to bad they only come in regular. Good luck


----------



## 000StankDank000

Got 90% Germ rate 9 out of 10 Germed


----------



## 000StankDank000

Just had 5 out of 5 white cookies germ and 5 out of 5 of crown royal Fems


----------



## TheStickyIcky

Are you in the US? How long did the shipment take to get to you? I placed an order over the weekend and they let me know they were shipped out Monday and I'm just wondering when I should expect them. Seedbanks always give you the high end as far as when to expect them, always seem to receive them earlier than I should.


----------



## 000StankDank000

No Toronto. Took 3 days . It is custums that is gonna hold you up. I would think 2 weeks max.
what strains did you get?
make sure you watch their germ Tech so if you have problems you can tell em you did it that way and can get them replaced if need be.

I have 5 Fem white cookies and 5 Fem Crown royal in dirt right now For some reason I keep calling crown royal Rolex


----------



## TheStickyIcky

I just got 5 Early Miss to test them out. But yeah, I'll germ their way if they're guaranteeing it. It typically only takes me a week for orders from Netherlands/UK, so I'm hopeful that it'll be sooner rather than later. lol.


----------



## 000StankDank000

Awesome keep us updated. You gonna do a grow log on that strain? Indoor or outdoor?
I am intrested positive vibes bro


----------



## TheStickyIcky

I really haven't decided what I'm gonna do with them yet. I haven't done a grow journal in a loooong time. Outdoor is my specialty but I've been doing more and more indoor for the past several years. I have a good spot outdoor that I want to try out though. Indoor are just so much easier to care for when I get busy. That's pretty much the only positive for me. lol.


----------



## TheStickyIcky

Checked the mail and my shipment was there. Probably there since yesterday, I'd guess. Went through customs 4 days ago. Ordered 5, they sent 7. Might do indoor and outdoor if they all germinate. Didn't get those nice breeder packs like you have, that was a little disappointing. I don't know if that's because it was international and had to go through customs or what. Ready to get started.


----------



## next

Thanks for that stank,

The Ice Wreck has my attention, might have my monies too!


----------



## 000StankDank000

next said:


> Thanks for that stank,
> 
> The Ice Wreck has my attention, might have my monies too!




I met an old lady who swears by ice which is the one part of the strain whick is Ice x Train wreck. I have 2 seedlings of ice wreck going as it got my attention as well and wanted to see why she loved it so much.


----------



## 000StankDank000

TheStickyIcky said:


> Checked the mail and my shipment was there. Probably there since yesterday, I'd guess. Went through customs 4 days ago. Ordered 5, they sent 7. Might do indoor and outdoor if they all germinate. Didn't get those nice breeder packs like you have, that was a little disappointing. I don't know if that's because it was international and had to go through customs or what. Ready to get started.




That's awesome . You got 2 free packs? I hope you like what the beans give you bro. Positive vibes.


----------



## TheStickyIcky

Thanks man. If you hadn't started this thread, I wouldn't have known about them. I chatted with them and I LOVE their payment options. Something that EVERY damn seedbank in the world should do.


----------



## TheStickyIcky

One 1/4" taproot already in the 7 I germinated also. I think most will probably be popped by tomorrow night.


----------



## 000StankDank000

TheStickyIcky said:


> Thanks man. If you hadn't started this thread, I wouldn't have known about them. I chatted with them and I LOVE their payment options. Something that EVERY damn seedbank in the world should do.




You sure? According to JAAM I'm just a joke with useless posts . LOL

Thanks Glad you liked it. I was Shocked at the custumer service so I had to share.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

000StankDank000 said:


> You sure? According to JAAM I'm just a joke with useless posts . LOL
> 
> Thanks Glad you liked it. I was Shocked at the custumer service so I had to share.


 
Pretty much...   you recommend seeds from a breeder you didn't even grow yet... LOL  only bc they have a guaranteed germ rate LMAO...


----------



## 000StankDank000

Is you headset broken on your xbox ? Can't talk ish to little kids so you came to mp to feel big EH . 
Let's see your grows Big shot? You seem to talk a lot of smack lets see the grow logs to back it up? 
Yes I haven't grown these strains but I have friends who have so keep grasping at straws you SAD little boy


----------



## Grower13

000StankDank000 said:


> Is you headset broken on your xbox ? Can't talk ish to little kids so you came to mp to feel big EH .
> Let's see your grows Big shot? You seem to talk a lot of smack lets see the grow logs to back it up?
> Yes I haven't grown these strains but I have friends who have so keep grasping at straws you SAD little boy


 



 JAAM will grow circles of pot around you Stank for the record.......


----------



## next

000StankDank000 said:


> Is you headset broken on your xbox ? Can't talk ish to little kids so you came to mp to feel big EH .
> Let's see your grows Big shot? You seem to talk a lot of smack lets see the grow logs to back it up?
> Yes I haven't grown these strains but I have friends who have so keep grasping at straws you SAD little boy




Easy big guy.. JAAM is the real dealio. If u wanna see some of his grows, click his name > profile > statistics > threads started by user. Look at some of his threads, lots to learn, lots to see of the yummy yummy. I like the roadrunner auto pics, looks yum yum


----------



## 000StankDank000

JAAM is awesome I know ....so he grows good weed gives him the right to be a Goof?


----------



## next

Never said that, was just saying he knows how to grow the goods. "IF" this was a **** measuring contest, he would win. By you asking to see the size of his ****, kinda turns it into a **** measuring contest. Which I think your trying to avoid in the first place. I think your awesome Stank, I enjoy your posts, and your grows. But I do believe he has the street cred, to be talking, where as me and you should still be listening. I don't know how much experience you have, but I don't have 1/10th of what these guys have. I am humbled by their replies, even if they may be slightly blunt, and to the point. But thats why we come here right? For criticism, to help us do better.

I used asterisks *** , but you can replace then with what ever word you see fit


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

000StankDank000 said:


> Is you headset broken on your xbox ? Can't talk ish to little kids so you came to mp to feel big EH .
> Let's see your grows Big shot? You seem to talk a lot of smack lets see the grow logs to back it up?
> Yes I haven't grown these strains but I have friends who have so keep grasping at straws you SAD little boy


 
I don't come to MP to feel BIG.... :chuck: I come here to chat with friends and to sometimes to have a laugh....  :vap_smiley:

All my threads were deleted here at MP bc of a break in bout 3-4 years back... I was forced to shut down and move when I went offline...  

So if all these friends of yours have had great phenos from these genetics then why waste money buying seeds? or time having to search for a good pheno?  why not just get a cut of that KILLER pheno your buddy has??? 

heres a couple pics so you know what keepers look like when ya find one...  :48: 

View attachment DSC_0032.JPG


View attachment DSC_0035.JPG


View attachment DSC_0056.JPG


View attachment DSC_0060.JPG


----------



## 000StankDank000

LOL
I agree BUT if you don't jump to wait the Grow gods suggest you get ish on you can see it over and over again. 

You people seem to forget that we have the basics then many ways to grow weed. Just cause you got 10 years big DEAL .
This is the ONLY grow site that has the elder members bash the guys starting out.

You wanna talk D sizing. How about JAAM telling me to bow down cause lyfspan is bigger you can just switch years of growing with D size same thing around hear.

I come hear to talk to other growers cause I can't in real life . 
I don't come hear to have people talk smack and tell me to do this or I will fail


----------



## 000StankDank000

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> I don't come to MP to feel BIG.... :chuck: I come here to chat with friends and to sometimes to have a laugh....  :vap_smiley:
> 
> 
> 
> All my threads were deleted here at MP bc of a break in bout 3-4 years back... I was forced to shut down and move when I went offline...
> 
> 
> 
> So if all these friends of yours have had great phenos from these genetics then why waste money buying seeds? or time having to search for a good pheno?  why not just get a cut of that KILLER pheno your buddy has???
> 
> 
> 
> heres a couple pics so you know what keepers look like when ya find one...  :48:




How many times do I have to say it bro . I haven't found the genetics I wanna clone. Where I live these strains are out played. I wanna run genetics we don't have around.
When I get my genetics I want I will clone it and run a whole 4x4 of it.

I want stuff people don't have. Example purple buckeye,Krazy glue etc Not Roccaberry kush that everyone has.


----------



## 000StankDank000

All 5 crown Royals broke soil and all 5 white cookies broke soil.
So if germ rate and custumer service are indicators of the quality these meds will be awesome.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

000StankDank000 said:


> So if germ rate and custumer service are indicators of the quality these meds will be awesome.


 
The only indicator of quality is the final product... so your literally months away from knowing anything....


----------



## 000StankDank000

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> The only indicator of quality is the final product... so your literally months away from knowing anything....




You being for real right now?


----------



## Kraven

Sure stank, your not sure even what pheno popped and it may not be the best of the bunch, you really need to grow it out and see the structure, and then give it a smoke really before you know the quality. Glad that they germ'ed for you and hope you got the best pheno, but with beans it's a crap shoot bro.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

000StankDank000 said:


> You being for real right now?


 
yes im being fo real....  what if half of them herm?   what if you don't like any of the phenos?  what if none of them are keepers?  then would you still say they are quality?  

nothing is quality til its in a jar if ya ask me...


----------



## Grower13

If he doesn't takes clones he'll never keep a pheno........ he's one and done.


----------



## 000StankDank000

Kravenhead do you honestly believe that I don't know THAT? Like seriously bro. I'm saying IF these things are indicators this will be good meds . Not Awesome I got good service and germ rates so I'm gonna have awesome meds 100% . 
Keep picking my posts apart.


----------



## 000StankDank000

No click EH Rose see how fast they swooped in?

Funny grower13 you got this info cause I won't buy a turbo cloner?  TangieDank has my RoccaBerry phenol


----------



## 000StankDank000

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> yes im being fo real....  what if half of them herm?   what if you don't like any of the phenos?  what if none of them are keepers?  then would you still say they are quality?
> 
> nothing is quality til its in a jar if ya ask me...




I agree with you about the jar and trust me I'm a weed snob I won't smoke unless it's at least A-.

No I wouldn't say they are quality but SO FAR they are quality but not to JAAM standards I know


----------



## Kraven

000StankDank000 said:


> Keep picking my posts apart.



Did my comment butt hurt you stank, I simply was joining the discussion, what according to you, is what this forum is for. I don't have a bone to pick with you so if you don't start **** there wont be ****.


----------



## 000StankDank000

Yes I'm so " Butt Hurt" your gonna need to bring your A Game if that's your Goal.  Since when do you care what I say this forum is for? The **** hit the fan long time ago incase you haven't noticed.


----------



## 000StankDank000

http://youtu.be/5DmYLrxR0Y8


----------



## Rosebud

Good song Stank, i remember it back in the day. So has this thread run its course?


----------



## TheStickyIcky

Firstly, I've been growing and importing seeds for more than 10 years personally. And I've went through most of the seedbanks in europe at one time. And I've had the most well known banks send me 5 seeds that were ALL over the place. It's getting better and better but it's still just a crapshoot unless you find a pheno that you like at take cuttings. I'll take a chance on the canadian seedbank. We'll see how it goes. I'm not going to proclaim anything about them for a few months. But I don't see any reason to attack Stank. I've been longer than most of you all (if not everyone in this thread?) and I've never seen these personal attacks and pissing contests in all of my time here. Not cool. Live and let live.


----------



## next

000StankDank000 said:


> You sure? According to JAAM I'm just a joke with useless posts . LOL
> 
> Thanks Glad you liked it. I was Shocked at the custumer service so I had to share.



He kinda brought the drama in here from another thread with that quote. I agree, 100%, no need to be harsh, or single someone out. We are all here to help. We all have opinions. And we all do what we want in the end. 

I send u a <3 stank!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

TheStickyIcky said:


> Firstly, I've been growing and importing seeds for more than 10 years personally. And I've went through most of the seedbanks in europe at one time. And I've had the most well known banks send me 5 seeds that were ALL over the place. It's getting better and better but it's still just a crapshoot unless you find a pheno that you like at take cuttings. I'll take a chance on the canadian seedbank. We'll see how it goes. I'm not going to proclaim anything about them for a few months. But I don't see any reason to attack Stank. I've been longer than most of you all (if not everyone in this thread?) and I've never seen these personal attacks and pissing contests in all of my time here. Not cool. Live and let live.


 


next said:


> He kinda brought the drama in here from another thread with that quote. I agree, 100%, no need to be harsh, or single someone out. We are all here to help. We all have opinions. And we all do what we want in the end.
> 
> I send u a <3 stank!


 
ya'll are funny...  maybe you guys can help stank crank out the dank... GOOD LUCK  :48:


----------



## next

000StankDank000 said:


> LOL
> I agree BUT if you don't jump to wait the Grow gods suggest you get ish on you can see it over and over again.
> 
> You people seem to forget that we have the basics then many ways to grow weed. Just cause you got 10 years big DEAL .
> This is the ONLY grow site that has the elder members bash the guys starting out.
> 
> You wanna talk D sizing. How about JAAM telling me to bow down cause lyfspan is bigger you can just switch years of growing with D size same thing around hear.
> 
> I come hear to talk to other growers cause I can't in real life .
> I don't come hear to have people talk smack and tell me to do this or I will fail



I think we all join here for the same reason.. the beautiful plant we all love. I have been on many grow sites, thats why my name is Next, figured this was the next one, hah. Well it might be the last forum I join, I have come to enjoy my time here, there may not be 10,000 active members, but the members that are active, are all here to help, sure some ego's and some anger may come out "rarely", but why do I care if the guy giving me advice is in a bad mood, and says it with a sharp tounge, he still showed up, to give me his advice. If I don't like it, guess what, tada, carry on, I love this place. I haven't been here long, but the members treat me well, i've butted heads from time to time, people have different opinions, and there are many ways to skin a cat. I read over and over again, just because it works for you, doesn't mean it works for someone else. But they suggest you try it, and see, that is very humble if you ask me. That means hey, this works great for me you should try it! but if it doesn't work out, there are other ways that can help too.

P.S Stank, none of us are attacking you. Fairly mild thread actually. JAAM, and Kraven, stated some facts, nothing personal man.


----------



## Kraven

Well put next, I have no beef with anyone here, never had...never will. My gardens grow just fine, if those I try to help do not want my advice or experience then so be it, I simply don't waste my time with them after that. It's not being ugly, if your here and you ask a question, get tons of good advise and then you argue or simply ignore the advice given then well that's your loss. What you say and how you carry yourself speaks volumes on your true skill level. If your happy with your results, then there is no need to ask questions, if you want to improve or to save money, why not just use the advice that is given and be thankful you were not charged to apprentice at the feet of some of the best pollen chuckers / growers in the world.  Stank you got all the answers bro, so in my book there is nothing I can add that will help you, best of luck bro.


----------



## Dman1234

Blah Blah blah Blah blah.




Rosebud said:


> So has this thread run its course?



That would be a BIG Yes. Imo


----------



## Kraven

Yea  I agree too, to much stress in this thread, time for all to smoke one and just sit back and chill, good call Dman...best to pull this one over and try to relax, we all are here for the same reason, some times we just don't see eye to eye and that's life. I harbor no ill will toward anyone nor do I hold grudges or hang on to past discussions if they are not productive. I have said my piece as has everyone else, no need to beat this thread into the ground. Peace.


----------

